# Career change to Engineering: BEng or MEng?



## trueblue (Mar 8, 2016)

I am a math professor from the US. I have a bachelor's and master's in mathematics from a US university. I desire to change careers from a mathematician to an engineer (mechanical engineering). I am immigrating to Canada and would like to get an engineering degree at a Canadian university, and later get work and a PEng in BC. 

I would like to make the most efficient use of my time and money. Is it necessary to go back and get another bachelor's degree in mechanical engineering, or could I just get a master's degree in mechanical engineering? And if a master's, should I get a MEng or a MAsc? I want to take the best path to a job and later a PEng in Canada. 

(Please note that I have asked a couple of Canadian universities and they said that I would qualify for admission to either program even though I don't have a bachelor's in mech eng.)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps ask an advisor in the Faculty of Engineering at UBC (I'm assuming that you'd want to go there, if you're hoping to work in BC afterwards)... they (the faculty advisor) may be able to give you the best advice as to what the best course of action would be to achieve your academic goals.

Good luck to you and have a safe journey up... that's quite the scenery change from FLA (years ago, I dated a guy from Ft. Myers, so have spent time in and around SW Florida).

ETA: you should also inquire with the Professional Engineers and Geoscientists of BC... they can also give you information on what you need to do achieve your end goal of working as a PEng in BC.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

trueblue said:


> I am a math professor from the US. I have a bachelor's and master's in mathematics from a US university. I desire to change careers from a mathematician to an engineer (mechanical engineering). I am immigrating to Canada and would like to get an engineering degree at a Canadian university, and later get work and a PEng in BC.
> 
> I would like to make the most efficient use of my time and money. Is it necessary to go back and get another bachelor's degree in mechanical engineering, or could I just get a master's degree in mechanical engineering? And if a master's, should I get a MEng or a MAsc? I want to take the best path to a job and later a PEng in Canada.
> 
> (Please note that I have asked a couple of Canadian universities and they said that I would qualify for admission to either program even though I don't have a bachelor's in mech eng.)




It would depend on which program the university would admit you to and which is required by the provincial licensing authority. If the licensing authority will accept the Master's without the Bachelor's then why bother doing the Bachelor's (unless you lack background in certain areas that would negatively impact your ability to succeed in the Master's program)? But if the licensing authority wants the Bachelor's then do it.

And keep in mind that you will be required to pay international students fees which are much higher than those paid by Canadian students. Depending on where you are in the US your local state university might be cheaper.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Easy get the BEng if you want to eventually get professional status in Canada.

The MEng will not qualify you for professional status.

Also note that the profession is defined much more broadly in Canada than in the US. If you want to call yourself an engineer here you HAVE to be registered as a professional.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Also note that the profession is defined much more broadly in Canada than in the US. If you want to call yourself an engineer here you HAVE to be registered as a professional.



Wouldn't that mean that it is defined more narrowly?


----------

